# Shimano Alfine Chain Tensioner ( Iwant one!)...



## undead (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi folks,
I really want one of the new Shimano chain tensioners. As most of you probably know, they are available only in Europe - they are not being imported into the US and apparently not the UK either. The only place I have been able to source one is eBay Germany and the seller wanted $44 US to ship to the states - forget that.
Anybody have ideas/suggestions for a Euro e-tailer or source?
Any info would be most appreciated!
Thanks,
Undead


----------



## dip n ride (Jun 9, 2006)

undead said:


> Hi folks,
> I really want one of the new Shimano chain tensioners. As most of you probably know, they are available only in Europe - they are not being imported into the US and apparently not the UK either. The only place I have been able to source one is eBay Germany and the seller wanted $44 US to ship to the states - forget that.
> Anybody have ideas/suggestions for a Euro e-tailer or source?
> Any info would be most appreciated!
> ...


Well if you can't get a hold of an Alfine get a Rennen. Sorry. Might not have been what you were looking for when you saw that somebody had responded to your post, but Rennen's are the truth, fo sho


----------



## MikeCordell (Aug 14, 2005)

was quoting the picture necessary?


----------



## dip n ride (Jun 9, 2006)

MikeCordell said:


> was quoting the picture necessary?


There was no picture.


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

Ya' may as well run a short cage road derailleur if you are going to run that thing.
I'd grab a Paul's Melvin before I tried to fly that do-hicky overseas...
Support the small USA shops.Woo-Hoo! :thumbsup:

http://www.paulcomp.com/

OGG


----------



## undead (Nov 9, 2004)

yeah, I think I'll likley go with a RD instead of trying to get that thing across the pond. At 16 Euros it seemed like a super deal - but shipping is a dealbreaker.
Regarding the Melvin, I'm all for supporting the small guy - especially well built items built in the states - but there are a few things I really don't care for about the Melvin:
1) I can't afford it.
2) I'm not crazy about the CNC look on any component.
3) Don't like how the tension arm attaches between the pulleys - this limits rear cog size.
I'll probably pick up a shiny & silver vintage Suntour or Shimano road RD for 10 bucks or so on eBay and call it a day.


----------



## JJT (Dec 24, 2003)

If you want me to try to get an Alfine to you, shoot me an PM.

JJ


----------



## wrenchmonkey (Jan 8, 2004)

*had one, loved it*

Got one here in New Zealand. Heaps of spring,, excellent tension, you adj. the chain line by spacing the whole unit from the hanger with supplied washers. Basically it's a road der. without the moving top parts. Cost me about $50 NZ.


----------



## BustedBearing (Apr 28, 2011)

Got one today. 17€. Finish is rather poor I must say. Something like $27 NZ at current rates. Still missing a crank, but I'll get one in the next few days. Later on I'll leave some feedback.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Old thread, but these seem to be readily available in the US. Much cheaper than a Melvin. Anyone use one of these as a SS tensioner?

I was thinking about using one on a hybrid-> monstercross singlespeed conversion. I was also thinking of leaving two chainrings on the cranks so I effecively have a two-speed bike. Good idea or bad idea?


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

mack_turtle said:


> Old thread, but these seem to be readily available in the US. Much cheaper than a Melvin. Anyone use one of these as a SS tensioner?
> 
> I was thinking about using one on a hybrid-> monstercross singlespeed conversion. I was also thinking of leaving two chainrings on the cranks so I effecively have a two-speed bike. Good idea or bad idea?


Mack, the second reply mentioned Rennen. I had one a couple years ago and he was right. They are the real deal. Not sure if they still make them but I bought mine in 2014.


----------

